# Forest Walk



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Got the girls out all together today, was great fun 























































I do have 2 videos but they seem to be out of sync


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

nice pics dogs look well:thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

That last pic is gorgeous, well they all are but I love the last one, did it take you long to get them clean again?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks both 

TDM I just let them dry off then brushed it out of them


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely pics Bobby came back filthy after our walk this morning


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> Lovely pics Bobby came back filthy after our walk this morning


Hahaha awww bless his little soul!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

He is nearer ground you see :lol: nose goes to ground thats him whole walk little beard is black but he had fun :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> He is nearer ground you see :lol: nose goes to ground thats him whole walk little beard is black but he had fun :thumbup:


As long as he had fun!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

All your dogs are gorgeous Star my fav tho :thumbup: soft spot for german sheperds


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> All your dogs are gorgeous Star my fav tho :thumbup: soft spot for german sheperds


LOL think you mean Sky 
I want another one but definitely can't get one yet


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol:sorry sky is what i meant to write not with it today


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely!! x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Got some vids too if anyone is interested 

Video 1 Video 2


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks like great fun


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

oh just look at my girl go!!!!! is she wearing the reflective collar from dogs trust?? gumsy here has only just grown into his :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, it even fits Luna at a stretch


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

Awww such lovely dogs - looks like they had a great time!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you, they did have a lovely time! Shame I ended up on my knees in a massive puddle of mud  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Thank you, they did have a lovely time! Shame I ended up on my knees in a massive puddle of mud  :lol:


lol! bless ya haha now why aren't there any photos of that :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

err no :scared: :lol:


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

You dogs are gorgeous. :001_wub:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------

